# Cricket Lifespan



## The_Asa (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey,

I started breeding crickets (finally) as I wanted them to become another staple food for my mantids instead of supplements. I got everything set up nicely and the crickets are growing rapidly, there is plenty of dead skin lying about. However the crickets I have are a small size. I was curious as to when the little guys become adult and start the breeding. Thanks for any info!


----------



## libertine101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Ive also decided to breed crickets and they just laid eggs yesterday, can you tell me how long do they take to hatch? Thanks


----------



## The_Asa (Jul 22, 2008)

I know the eggs, when put under a light, take about a week to 12 days to hatch.


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm trying to breed them too. My last attempt didn't work. =/


----------



## The_Asa (Jul 22, 2008)

OGIGA said:


> I'm trying to breed them too. My last attempt didn't work. =/


You had a topic on that I think...what happened?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 22, 2008)

I have not tried to breed them, but they seem to grow very quickly on the food I give them, they are fat and healthy looking. I usually have mine for 3 weeks and within that time then have grown quite a bit. If I get the 1/4 " ones they will live a good while, I dare to say a good couple months.


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 23, 2008)

The_Asa said:


> You had a topic on that I think...what happened?


I guess nothing. Some crickets got attacked by spiders and others just died... I guess from being too dry because I haven't spent enough time with them. This time, I'm doing better. Well, it's only been 2 days though.


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 23, 2008)

my try to breed them was just an epic fail &lt;_&lt;


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 23, 2008)

OGIGA said:


> I'm trying to breed them too. My last attempt didn't work. =/


Yeah, it can get realy hard. lol


----------



## The_Asa (Jul 23, 2008)

A couple months? That's pretty good. I posted some pics in my blog about my set up, but it really doesn't seem to be much work. Just have to put some food in there and there fine.


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 23, 2008)

my set up is in my blog now.


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 23, 2008)

good luck on the smell..im gueesing breeding crickets stinks!?i dont bother breeding them,there so cheape i just buy a tub every 2 weeks.


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 23, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> good luck on the smell..im gueesing breeding crickets stinks!?i dont bother breeding them,there so cheape i just buy a tub every 2 weeks.


i place them in the shed.


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 23, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> good luck on the smell..im gueesing breeding crickets stinks!?i dont bother breeding them,there so cheape i just buy a tub every 2 weeks.


I bother to breed them because I don't want to bother going to the pet shop every so often. Kinda ironic, huh? Well, I'm barely putting time into them so I hope it'll pay off. Oh, and it'll pay off if the crickets I breed don't end up poisoning my mantises.


----------

